# samba4 - samba-tool cannot find python

## ToeiRei

Hi Guys,

got a fresh installed box which should be able to run samba4. Following the tutorial (http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:CpQ-0YX1zzwJ:en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Samba4_as_Active_Directory_Server+&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de) I was trying to use samba-tool which came up with the following error:

```

odin ~ # samba-tool --help

/usr/bin/samba-tool: no supported Python implementation variant found!

```

... Python so far:

```

odin ~ # eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7 *

  [2]   python3.2

```

no matter which version I choose, the error stays the same.

```

net-fs/samba-4.0.3 was built with the following:

USE="acl addns ads aio avahi cups ldap pam quota -client -cluster -gnutls -iprint (-selinux) -swat -syslog -test -winbind" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_5 -python2_6"

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 27 Feb 2013 00:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p42

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.13.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

```

any ideas on how to work around that?

regards

Rei

----------

